# Liceo Classico



## cicciottella

¡Hola a todos!

¿Cómo puedo traducir en español que "*ho frequentato il liceo classico*", ya que en español no hay este tipo de formación de estudios? *Bachillerato* me parece demasiado vago o impreciso, y tampoco puedo usar el término *licenciatura*, que en italiano significa "_laurea_".
A mí me parece bien: "He seguido/hecho estudios clásicos", pero suena algo presumido, no sé...
¿Qué pensáis vosotros?


----------



## kreiner

Pur sapendo che sono cose diverse, io direi: "he hecho bachillerato de letras".


----------



## ursu-lab

Yo diría más bien el "bachillerato humánistico" o "bachillerato de humanidades". 
È la definizione più simile a "liceo classico".

Il verbo è "cursar": He cursado.....


----------



## kreiner

ursu-lab said:


> Yo diría más bien el "bachillerato humanístico" o "bachillerato de humanidades".
> È la definizione più simile a "liceo classico".
> 
> Il verbo è "cursar": He cursado.....


 
Hai ragione, ma ai miei tempi c'era solo la possibilità di fare "ciencias" o "letras" . "Cursar" è il verbo corretto, ma informalmente si dice: "he hecho". Anzi, io dico: "soy de letras" (anche se questa frase non sempre si riferisce necessariamente al liceo).

Saluti


----------



## cicciottella

Gracias =)
Estoy supercontenta por haber encontrado este foro. 
De verdad que me resulta muy útil para aclarar dudas que me acompañan desde que empecé a estudiar español, y además, curioseando entre los hilos de otros, se descubren muchas cosas interesantes.
Gracias a los moderadores y a todos los que responden con tanta solicitud y con la amabilidad de corregir inevitables errores que se hacen a la hora de atreverse a escribir...


----------



## Neuromante

Bachillerato no es, ni mucho menos, "vago e impreciso" es el equivalente al liceo: Los cursos previos a la universidad.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Bachillerato no es, ni mucho menos, "vago e impreciso" es el equivalente al liceo: Los cursos previos a la universidad.


Yo recuerdo que se accedía al Bachillerato con 11 años. El bachillerato elemental eran cuatro años con todas las asignaturas comunes. Tras la "reválida" se pasaba al bachillerato superior, dos años más (con latín y griego para los estudiantes de "letras" y con matemáticas, física y química para los de "ciencias") y otra "revalida". A los 17 años se acedía al COU (antiguo PREU) si se quería iniciar una carrera universitaria.
El COU era el "curso de orientación universitaria" y el PREU era el "curso preuniversitario". A los 18 años se llegaba a entrar a la universidad.
En líneas generales consistía en eso.


----------



## Neuromante

Hablas en pretérito pasado remotisimo...

Después de eso se entró en bachillerato con 14/15 años y se tenía el COU antes de la universidad.

Ahora hay dos años de bachillerato y directo  la Universidad


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals, davvero il bachillerato era a 11 anni? 

Quanti "secoli" fa? 

Nell'ultimo decennio, la struttura della scuola in Spagna è:
primaria (6 anni)
eso (enseñanza secundaria obligatoria) (4 anni)

FINE DELLA SCUOLA DELL'OBBLIGO A 16 ANNI, dopodiché:

bachillerato (con vari indirizzi: humanístico, científico, artístico, etc) -> 2 anni

o altre scuole professionali.


Cioè, se ti va bene fai al massimo due o tre anni di latino e filosofia se aggiungi qualcosa di facoltativo durante l'ESO e massimo due (ma non sono nemmeno obbligatori due interi) di greco nel bachillerato.

Diciamo la verità, in (molta) parte ha ragione Cicciottella quando dice che non si possono paragonare cinque anni di studio di liceo classico e i piani di studio relativi (con la quantità impressionante di ore di latino, greco, filosofia, storia e letteratura distribuite appunto su cinque anni) con quelle di un "bachillerato humanístico" attuale. Infatti basta vedere i programmi di "Filología Clásica" delle università per constatare che gli studi partono da zero, dando per scontato che gli studenti iscritti non posseggono nozioni di latino e greco sufficienti. Magari la situazione in Italia negli ultimi dieci anni è cambiata, ma prima ricordo che se ti iscrivevi a Lettere classiche senza sapere già il latino e il greco, o a Filosofia senza aver studiato filosofia al liceo, bé, erano semplicemente cXXXi tuoi, cioè dovevi farti tutta la preparazione di base da solo... 


Resta il fatto che comunque liceo-bachillerato è l'unica "traduzione" possibile, anche ufficiale.


----------



## kreiner

El bachillerato a los 11 años yo no lo he tenido que pasar, pero sí mis hermanos mayores. Yo soy de la generación del BUP (tres años de bachillerato más el COU). Esto nos demuestra que los planes de estudios son intraducibles literalmente .


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Tombatossals, davvero il bachillerato era a 11 anni?
> 
> Quanti "secoli" fa?
> 
> Nell'ultimo decennio, la struttura della scuola in Spagna è:
> primaria (6 anni)
> eso (enseñanza secundaria obligatoria) (4 anni)
> 
> FINE DELLA SCUOLA DELL'OBBLIGO A 16 ANNI, dopodiché:
> 
> bachillerato (con vari indirizzi: humanístico, científico, artístico, etc) -> 2 anni
> 
> o altre scuole professionali.
> 
> 
> Cioè, se ti va bene fai al massimo due o tre anni di latino e filosofia se aggiungi qualcosa di facoltativo durante l'ESO e massimo due (ma non sono nemmeno obbligatori due interi) di greco nel bachillerato.
> 
> Diciamo la verità, in (molta) parte ha ragione Cicciottella quando dice che non si possono paragonare cinque anni di studio di liceo classico e i piani di studio relativi (con la quantità impressionante di ore di latino, greco, filosofia, storia e letteratura distribuite appunto su cinque anni) con quelle di un "bachillerato humanístico" attuale. Infatti basta vedere i programmi di "Filología Clásica" delle università per constatare che gli studi partono da zero, dando per scontato che gli studenti iscritti non posseggono nozioni di latino e greco sufficienti. Magari la situazione in Italia negli ultimi dieci anni è cambiata, ma prima ricordo che se ti iscrivevi a Lettere classiche senza sapere già il latino e il greco, o a Filosofia senza aver studiato filosofia al liceo, bé, erano semplicemente cXXXi tuoi, cioè dovevi farti tutta la preparazione di base da solo...
> 
> 
> Resta il fatto che comunque liceo-bachillerato è l'unica "traduzione" possibile, anche ufficiale.


Anche alla Spagna erano obligatori due anni di latino per tutti, e quatro per quelli di BUP de letras. Dieci non saprei, ma quindici anni fà quasi sicuro.


In contra. Gli studi di Bella Arti alla Italia non hanno materia di disegno perche pensano che con una materia al liceo gia sanno tutto quanto gli può servire.


----------



## ursu-lab

Purtoppo stiamo invecchiando, e siamo già entrati in quella fase in cui si dice "ai miei tempi sì che... Invece ora..." Dev'essere la soglia dei 40 che contiene qualcosa di patologico!


----------



## kreiner

Será el umbral de los 40. Pero, al menos en España, también es bastante patológica la manía que tienen los políticos de elaborar un plan de estudios nuevo cada vez que llegan al poder.


----------



## Neuromante

Ma che, Ursula. Alla Spagna, e parlando di scuola; puoi dire "ai miei tempi" anche nell terzo mese dall tuo primo anno scolastico.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Tombatossals, davvero il bachillerato era a 11 anni?
> 
> Quanti "secoli" fa?



Cara Ursu:
El sistema escolar en mi infancia era el siguiente: 5 años de Primaria y Examen de Ingreso, Bachillerato Elemental y Reválida (4 años), Bachillerato Superior y Reválida (2 años) y COU (1 año).
Universidad: carreras de 3 años (Diplomaturas o Graduado) y de 5 años o más (Licenciatura).
Según mi _libro azul_ (Libro de Calificaciones) yo hice el Ingreso el 8 de junio de 1966 y comencé 1º de Bachiller en octubre de dicho año (tenía 11 años, nací en diciembre de 1954).
En mi perfil me he quitado _la foto de la boina_ y he puesto mi propia foto de aquella época, la del _libro azul_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals said:


> Cara Ursu:
> El sistema escolar en mi infancia era el siguiente: 5 años de Primaria y Examen de Ingreso, Bachillerato Elemental y Reválida (4 años), Bachillerato Superior y Reválida (2 años) y COU (1 año).
> Universidad: carreras de 3 años (Diplomaturas o Graduado) y de 5 años o más (Licenciatura).
> Según mi _libro azul_ (Libro de Calificaciones) yo hice el Ingreso el 8 de junio de 1966 y comencé 1º de Bachiller en octubre de dicho año (tenía 11 años, nací en diciembre de 1954).
> En mi perfil me he quitado _la foto de la boina_ y he puesto mi propia foto de aquella época, la del _libro azul_.


Be', mi fai sentire quasi una bambina...  Addirittura "el libro azul"... 
In Italia, a quei tempi, era più o meno simile:
5 anni anni di elementari e due esami, uno in seconda (a 8 anni!!) e un altro in quinta elementare. Tre anni di medie in cui si studiava anche latino e un altro esame. Dopodiché le superiori, per chi le faceva, con la possibilità di fare un professionale con un esame per avere un titolo al secondo anno più tre anni supplementari facoltativi e un altro esame (di maturità), o un liceo o un istituto tecnico della durata fissa di 5 anni con l'esame di maturità obbligatorio, altrimenti i cinque anni sono letteralmente carta straccia: solo con cinque anni ed esame di maturità avevi/hai un diploma (che ti consente anche di accedere all'università).
Non esiste l'accesso all'università per i maggiori di 25 anni senza diploma come in Spagna, l'unica possibilità è iscriverti come privatista in un centro e prendere il diploma di qualcosa.

Insomma, si sono moltiplicati gli indirizzi e le specialità, però la struttura di fondo in Italia non credo che sia cambiata tanto negli ultimi trent'anni. 
La sostanza e i contenuti sì che sono cambiati ovunque, e purtroppo si vede.... altroché se si vede... 

PS: andrò a vedere la foto del "libro azul", mi hai incuriosita...


----------



## cicciottella

ursu-lab said:


> Be', mi fai sentire quasi una bambina...  Addirittura "el libro azul"...
> In Italia, a quei tempi, era più o meno simile:
> 5 anni anni di elementari e due esami, uno in seconda (a 8 anni!!) e un altro in quinta elementare. Tre anni di medie in cui si studiava anche latino e un altro esame. Dopodiché le superiori, per chi le faceva, con la possibilità di fare un professionale con un esame per avere un titolo al secondo anno più tre anni supplementari facoltativi e un altro esame (di maturità), o un liceo o un istituto tecnico della durata fissa di 5 anni con l'esame di maturità obbligatorio, altrimenti i cinque anni sono letteralmente carta straccia: solo con cinque anni ed esame di maturità avevi/hai un diploma (che ti consente anche di accedere all'università).
> Non esiste l'accesso all'università per i maggiori di 25 anni senza diploma come in Spagna, l'unica possibilità è iscriverti come privatista in un centro e prendere il diploma di qualcosa.
> 
> Insomma, si sono moltiplicati gli indirizzi e le specialità, però la struttura di fondo in Italia non credo che sia cambiata tanto negli ultimi trent'anni.
> La sostanza e i contenuti sì che sono cambiati ovunque, e purtroppo si vede.... altroché se si vede...
> 
> PS: andrò a vedere la foto del "libro azul", mi hai incuriosita...


 
No, non è cambiato molto in termini di struttura e di anni per accedere all'Università, la differenza è nei programmi e posso dire per esperienza personale che la preparazione dei ragazzi di oggi che frequentano le superiori non è assolutamente paragonabile a quella di 30 anni fa. In poche parole arrivati all'esame di maturità che ora si chiama esame di stato, hanno una cultura frammentaria e incompleta che non gli consente altra strada se non quella di iscriversi all'Università (un mare infinito di corsi di laurea e di esami  con pochi effettivi approfondimenti). 
Ma se chiedi a un ragazzo di 16 anni dove si trova la città di Siena, ti assicuro che pochi sapranno rispondere che si trova in Toscana. 
Grazie ai miei ricordi di liceo (non ho frequentato l'università) sto aiutando mio figlio (4* liceo scientifico) con le versioni di latino, ma è un dramma... non sa coniugare un verbo neanche in italiano. 

Saludos


----------



## Agró

outman007 said:


> Il verbo è "cursar": He cursado.....



En teoría, sí.
En la práctica, casi todo el mundo* dice "estudiar" o "hacer" en lugar de "cursar".


*Me incluyo ahí. Contexto: 46 años, hice/estudié BUP. Enseño en 1º y 2º de Bachillerato (por cierto, para entrar en la universidad no es necesario haber _cursado_ Bachillerato; también se puede acceder desde la Formación Profesional).


----------

